
Open Text Content Server(Livelink) - thebeatrixkiddo
Hi,<p>Is Open Text Content Server  worth a tool to work in if i am looking for a good career in Software Development or shall I move in to some other technology ? If so, can you please advise which technology will be good to pursue ?
Thanks !
======
Akash0001
Yes It is. Just Google your Query with how to.

